# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Ramadan Worship Checklist

## the_truth

*Ramadan Worship Checklist 
* 


The most blessed month is here and it is a month where all good deeds are increased by 70 times or more, so we cannot afford to miss this opportunity to invest into our hereafter and get closer to Allah as this Ramadan may be our last. 

To help us maximise this blessed month the link below is a daily worship checklist which will enable us to check & increase our daily worship in this blessed month.

*Downloading the Ramadan Worship checklist:*

http://www.sunnimedia.co.uk/media/fo...-Checklist.pdf

Please download attached file and then print and also forward to others so that we all maybenefit from making the best of each and every precious second this Ramadan!


If you have any issues or problems with downloading or have any questions regarding the Ramadan Worship Plan then please do not hesitate to ask.

May Allah enable us all to make the best of the blessed month of Ramadan. Ameen

----------

